# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.40.00

## mohamed73

Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Read NVM, suggest backup original nvm via Read NVM before repair imei/Erase NVM etc;
Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Skip NVM for flash, will skip write NVM partition when option checked;
Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Skip Userdata for flash, will  skip write userdata parition when option checked; (flashing w/o userdata  loss)  Added: [Xiaomi]  Added Read NVM (via EDL mode) for the follow (Qualcomm base) devices:
2013028, 2013029, 2014021, 2014022, 2014715, 2014712, 2014813, 2014811,  2014812, 2014817, 2014816, 2014818, 2013062, 2013063, 2014216, 2014218,  2014719, 2014215, 2014716, 2014616, 2014618, 2014619, 2015015, 2014910,  2014916, 2014912, 2014915, 2014911, 2015561, 2015911, 2015112, 2015116,  2015021, 2015811, 2015817, 2015022, 2015201, 2015628, 2016001, 2016006,  2016007, 2016030, 2016033, 2016036, 2015711, 2016070, 2016080, 2015211,  2016090, 2016060, 2016111, 2016112, 2016116, 2016117, MAE136, MAT136,  MAI132, MCE16, MDE40, MDE2, MDT2, MDG2, MDT4, MCT1, MDE6, MDT6, MDE6S,  MDT6S, MCE8, MCT8, MDE5, MDT5, MCE3B, MCT3B, 2016002, 2016100, 2016101,  2016102 
> Added MDT4 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MCT1 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDE6 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDT6 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDE6S {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDT6S {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MCE8 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MCT8 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDE5 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDT5 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MCE3B {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MCT3B {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Fixed 2016002 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Fixed 2016100 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Fixed 2016101 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Fixed 2016102 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}  [OPPO]  Added Read NVM (via EDL mode) for the follow (Qualcomm base) devices:
3008, N1, N1T, N1W, X909, X909AS, X909T, 1100, 1105, 1107, 1206, 3000,  3001, 3005, 3006, 3007, A11, A30, A31, A31c, A31t, A31u, A33m, A33t,  A33, A33f, A37f, A51, A51f, A51W, A51kc, A53, A53m, A53t, A57, A57t,  F1f, F1w, N5206, N5207, N5209, R5s, R7c, R7f, R7g, R7kf, R7Plusf,  R7Plusm, R7sf, R7sm, R7sPlus, R8107, R8106, R8109, R8200, R8201, R8205,  R8206, R8207, R8306, R9PlusmA, R9PlustA, R9PlustmA, R9s, R9sk, R9skt,  R9st, R9sPlus, R9sPlust, X9079, CPH1607, CPH1701, CPH1611, CPH1613,  N5110, N5111, N5116, N5117, R2010, R2017, R6006, R6007, R7005, R8000,  R8001, R8006, R8007, R830S, R831S, R831L, X9000, X9006, X9007, X9070,  X9076, X9077 
> Fixed 3008 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed N5110 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed N5111 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed N5116 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed N5117 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R2010 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R2017 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R6006 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R6007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R7005 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R8000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R8001 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R8006 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R8007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R830S {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R831S {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed R831L {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed X9000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed X9006 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed X9007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed X9070 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed X9076 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}
> Fixed X9077 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition}  [VIVO]  Added Read NVM (via EDL mode) for the follow (Qualcomm base) devices:
X510T, X510W, V1, V1Max, V3, V3A, V3L, V3Max, V3MaxA, V3MaxL, X5F, X5M,  X5ML, X5Max, X5MaxF, X5MaxL, X5MaxV, X5Pro, X5ProV, X5V, X6A, X6PlusA,  X6SA, X6SL, X6SPlusA, X6SPlusD, X6SPlusL, X7, X7L, X7Plus, X7PlusL,  Xplay5A, Xplay5S, Y13L, Y613F, Y913, Y21L, Y23L, Y623, Y923, Y27,  Y27(8G), Y627, Y627(8G), Y927, Y927(8G), Y28L, Y628, Y928, Y29L, Y31A,  Y31L, Y35A, Y37A, Y37L, Y937, Y51, Y51A, Y51L, Y51E, Y51N, Y51tL, 1611,  X9, X9I, X9L, X9S, X9Plus, X9PlusL, X9sPlus, Xplay6, Y53, Y53L, Y55A,  Y55L, Y55S, Y66, X20, X20A, X20L, X20PlusA, Y66I, Y79A, X3F, X3L, X3V,  Y18L, Y22L, X520A, X520F, X520L, X710F, X710L 
> Added X20 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X20A {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X20L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X20PlusA {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y66I {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y79A {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X3F {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X3L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X3V {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y18L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y22L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X520A {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X520F {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X520L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X710F {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X710L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S1 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y67 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y75A {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added E1 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added E1T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added E3 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added E5 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S3 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S3+ {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S6 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S6T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S7 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S7T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S7W {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S7it {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S9 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S9T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S11 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S11T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added S12 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V2 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}   Fixed:
> Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Read NVM, suggest backup original nvm via Read NVM before repair imei/Erase NVM etc;
> Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Skip NVM for flash, will skip write NVM partition when option checked;
> Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Skip Userdata for flash,  will skip write userdata parition when option checked; (flashing w/o  userdata loss)
> Optimized Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Flash function, select  MPRG programmer to flash first if currect flashfile had firehose and  mprg both programmer file;
> Optimized Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm base) Read Userdata Partition function;  Information:
* About VIVO imei repair failure problem after software upgrade, these is a temporary solution:
1). Download AFTool and run "AFTool(Cracked).exe" as administrators (Support: VIVO_SW/!SUPPORTS/AFTool/AFTool_4.9.0.rar)
2). Dail (*#558#) select "Quality verificationtest", Enable "Debugging port"
3). Repair IMEI via AFTool  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة رائعة يامايسترو

----------


## yousif

مشكوررررررر....

----------

